# control de graves y agudos



## cimar (May 24, 2006)

porque aparece c5 dos  veces en el circuito de control de agudos y graves


----------



## calesa (May 24, 2006)

posiblemente uno sea para bocina izquierda y otro para bocina derecha
porque el que yo tengo asi trae


----------

